# Bandwidth Usage Monitor



## Garrett123321 (Mar 26, 2009)

I was unsure were to put this but I currently am using an personally modified open source program to see my current RAM and CPU usage. I wish to add bandwidth to it but I'm unsure how. I need a dll that when called will tell me the current amount of data on my connection. If its in b kb or mb I don't care and I'm ok with downloading the DLL if I have to.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa366071(VS.85).aspx

I believe it might be in there somewhere but I'm not sure.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

Plenty of free applications that already do this. NetLimiter is a good choice to do this but I am sure you want something that integrates.

Here is a few other bandwidth monitors.
http://www.snapfiles.com/reviews/Emsa_Bandwidth_Monitor/emsabandwidth.html
http://www.snapfiles.com/reviews/bandwidth-monitor/bandwidthmonitor.html
http://www.snapfiles.com/reviews/shaplus-bandwidth-meter/shaplusbw.html


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

SIW has realtime CPU, RAM, PAGE FILE and Network usage. As well as a bunch of other stuff.
http://www.gtopala.com/


----------



## Garrett123321 (Mar 26, 2009)

Well actually I'm making a program that already watches my cpu usage and ram and I was wanting to add Bandwidth to it which is why I need a way to get it without using free ware.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe this section from the Network Manager section would help. Under the *Using Network Monitor* section it mentions getting Network Statistics. I'd think getting network statistics should include bandwidth.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Garrett123321 (Mar 26, 2009)

Windows Vista: Network Monitor 2.1 and earlier are not supported on this platform.

Sorry it won't work for me.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Maybe Network Monitor 3.2 will work

Microsoft Network Monitor 3.2
Information about Network Monitor 3.2 in Windows Vista

You might be able to use one of the performance counters from the Performance Counter Library that's included with Vista.

I don't know how to use it, but that might help you find what you need.

HTH

Jerry


----------

